# صلاة المسافرين...



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2013)

*




*

*صلاة المسافرين...*

*يا رب ، في هذه اللحظات اشخاص يسافرون *

*بالبر أو بالبحر أو بالجو... ودّعوا أهل واحباب لهم ،*

*وينتظرهم اهل واحباب واصدقاء ....*

*يقصدون بلاد غريبة أو يعودون الى بلادهم..... *

*يا رب ، هم متّكلون عليك لحمايتهم .... *

*فيا ابانا الحنون ، رافق خطواتهم ، يسّر طريقهم ،*

*واوصلهم بالسلامة الى حيث يقصدون... *

*يا رب نجّهم من كل شرّ أو حادث أو مكروه.... *

*واجعل طريقهم سالكة بسلام ، *

*ولك الشكر والمجد من الان والى الابد....*

*امين.*

*



*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2013)

*الله بجد صلاه جميييييله اووووي ياكوكي
وجايه في وقتها بجد
لان اخويا مسافر كمان كام ساعه
ربنا يوصله بالسلامة هو وكل الناس المسافرين ياااارب
تسلمي ياحبيبتي
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2013)

*امين يارب صلاة جميلة جدا 
ربنا يباركك حبيبتى 
*​


----------



## كلدانية (11 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *الله بجد صلاه جميييييله اووووي ياكوكي*
> *وجايه في وقتها بجد*
> *لان اخويا مسافر كمان كام ساعه*
> *ربنا يوصله بالسلامة هو وكل الناس المسافرين ياااارب*
> *تسلمي ياحبيبتي*


 انشالله يوصل بالسلامة وجميع المسافرين الرب يحميهم
شكرااا حبيبتي لمرورك
ربنا يخليكي​


----------



## كلدانية (11 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *امين يارب صلاة جميلة جدا *​
> *ربنا يباركك حبيبتى *
> ​



 يسلملي مروورك ياقمر
ربنا يخليكي 
مرسي​


----------



## tamav maria (11 يناير 2013)

الله الله ياكلدانيه
صلاه جميله جدا
وانا فعلا مستنيه حبايبي جايين من السفر بعد اسبوعين
وانا مسافره بعد اسبوع
صلاه جميله جدا وجات في وقتها
تستاهل التقييم


----------



## أرزنا (12 يناير 2013)

سلام المسيح 
أحفظ يارب المسافرين أمين


----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> الله الله ياكلدانيه
> صلاه جميله جدا
> وانا فعلا مستنيه حبايبي جايين من السفر بعد اسبوعين
> وانا مسافره بعد اسبوع
> ...


 مرسي كتير لمرورك ياقمر ربنا معاكي في سفرك ومع جميع المسافرين
ربنا يحميهم من شر الطرق يارب
شكرااا للتقييم الغالي ​


----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2013)

أرزنا قال:


> سلام المسيح
> أحفظ يارب المسافرين أمين


امييييين
شكرااا لمرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

